# D.A. Carson Lectures on the entire book of Revelation



## JimmyH (Aug 12, 2015)

"Too good to be true? The Gospel Coalition has posted 26 lectures by Don Carson on the entire book of Revelation. Also at this link is a video of Carson teaching a special message covering Revelation chapters 21 & 22 at the TGC Women’s Conference."

https://faithbyhearing.wordpress.com/2012/07/31/don-carsons-26-messages-on-revelation/


----------



## TylerRay (Aug 12, 2015)

What would his general framework for understanding Revelation be? Historic Premil?


----------



## bookslover (Aug 13, 2015)

TylerRay said:


> What would his general framework for understanding Revelation be? Historic Premil?



Yes. Per a comment at the link, Carson believes that historic premil is the "best option" even though there are "problems" with the view.


----------



## JimmyH (Aug 13, 2015)

There are 26 lectures given in a seminary classroom format. Each is 45 minutes to an hour long. I spent several days playing/downloading one after another, but to be honest, didn't always give my full attention. I intend to listen to each one again, with pen & paper, taking notes, and gleaning as much as I can.

So being in a classroom, teaching format, Dr Carson covers all of the views on eschatology. He says that he used to have the amillennial view but has since decided that the text doesn't support that interpretation. I'm not sure, as I said, I didn't always give each lecture my full attention, so I'm not sure what his current view is. If I'm hearing him correctly he, like G.K. Beale, sees The Book of Revelation as symbolic rather than literal. 

In addition to these 26 lectures there are something over 400 sermons by Dr Carson on this site, as well as sermons by many others.


----------



## God'sElectSaint (Aug 13, 2015)

bookslover said:


> Yes. Per a comment at the link, Carson believes that historic premil is the "best option" even though there are "problems" with the view.[/quote
> 
> I have not spent much time studying prophesy specifically of the end times and revelation. Being a fairly new Christian I have spent most of my study on the doctrines of grace, the Trinity, ect. I sort of embraced dispensationalism at first by default I suppose. But after a little study I found it very inconsistent and could no longer embrace it. What would be a concise definition of Historic Premil? Is it a common framework for the reformed faith?


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 13, 2015)

God'sElectSaint said:


> bookslover said:
> 
> 
> > Yes. Per a comment at the link, Carson believes that historic premil is the "best option" even though there are "problems" with the view.[/quote
> ...


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 13, 2015)

Did anyone notice that when you go to download Part 22, the link is to Part 23.
The Part 23 page has a link to download Part 24.
Part 24 page allows you to download Part 25.
Part 25 page allows you to download Part 26.
Part 26 page allows you to download Part 22.


----------



## bookslover (Aug 13, 2015)

God'sElectSaint said:


> bookslover said:
> 
> 
> > Yes. Per a comment at the link, Carson believes that historic premil is the "best option" even though there are "problems" with the view.[/quote
> ...


----------



## God'sElectSaint (Aug 13, 2015)

bookslover said:


> probably by default (he said mischievously)


 I don't like the idea of simply adopting a system without really studying it well. I do see quite a few passages in a futurist way. Post-tribulational? could you further explain? Sorry I really haven't dug too deeply into this topic yet. What is the view on the "Millennial reign" for the His Premil exactly? I know the dypsy believes rapture,trib, and then Christ return and 1000 years reign on earth with the saints and others. And amil believes the 1000 years to be symbolic right? Like basically the "church age" in general.(correct me if I am wrong or over simplistic) And if so, what exactly is the His. premil position look like?


----------



## Captain Picard (Aug 14, 2015)

God'sElectSaint said:


> bookslover said:
> 
> 
> > probably by default (he said mischievously)
> ...



The tribulation is a period of time of uncertain length, variable depending on your eschatological system, that is common to most "Revelation Futurism": eg, the idea that the vast bulk of the book after Ch. 4 is prophecy yet to be fulfilled in human history. In the Tribulation, systematic terror and persecution, possibly by a one world government, will wreak havoc on Christianity. In historic premillenialism, after this tribulation, the remnant will be saved (spiritually and physically) by the Second Coming, which will herald a literal (usually) 1000 year reign of Christ, Bodily, on the earth with His saints. The kingdom will be much greater in peace, holiness and prosperity than our current age, but sin and death will not be yet entirely dealt with. At the end of the 1000 years, the last rebels will be stirred up by Satan (who God allows to go free from temporary imprisonment), and all the powers of hell, and all unsaved people left alive, will attack Christ and be destroyed. Sin, Death, Hades, and Satan will then be thrown pemanently into the "new hell" (the lake of Fire) and God will usher in the new heavens and the new earth, will which last for eternity.

As you will have notice, this is largely the same system as dispensational premillenialism except that it is posttribulational (e.g., there is no "seperate, secret rapture" of the church out of the world, the church goes through the tribulation), and there is no distinctively jewish character to the Millenial Kingdom. In Dispensational premil, you get everything from David personally reigning over the millennium as a regent of Jesus, to the capital of the planet being physical Jerusalem, to even the building of a new temple for the offering of "commemmorative" animal sacrifices.


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 14, 2015)

> this is largely the same system as dispensational premillenialism except that it is posttribulational (e.g., there is no "seperate, secret rapture" of the church out of the world, the church goes through the tribulation), and there is no distinctively jewish character to the Millenial Kingdom.


Those are fairly substantial differences, in which case it is not "Largely the same system."


----------



## God'sElectSaint (Aug 14, 2015)

ReformedReidian said:


> > this is largely the same system as dispensational premillenialism except that it is posttribulational (e.g., there is no "seperate, secret rapture" of the church out of the world, the church goes through the tribulation), and there is no distinctively jewish character to the Millenial Kingdom.
> > [/QUOTE
> > Those are fairly substantial differences, in which case it is not "Largely the same system."
> 
> ...


----------



## Captain Picard (Aug 14, 2015)

ReformedReidian said:


> > this is largely the same system as dispensational premillenialism except that it is posttribulational (e.g., there is no "seperate, secret rapture" of the church out of the world, the church goes through the tribulation), and there is no distinctively jewish character to the Millenial Kingdom.
> 
> 
> Those are fairly substantial differences, in which case it is not "Largely the same system."



If I omitted the "largely", you could at least see your way to acknowledging the shared view of futurism and the nature of the prophecy of Revelation though, I trust.


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 15, 2015)

Captain Picard said:


> ReformedReidian said:
> 
> 
> > > this is largely the same system as dispensational premillenialism except that it is posttribulational (e.g., there is no "seperate, secret rapture" of the church out of the world, the church goes through the tribulation), and there is no distinctively jewish character to the Millenial Kingdom.
> ...



I'm not necessarily committed to futurism, neither were the historic premil fathers. I lean towards it, admittedly, but I am not sold on it.


----------

